

TechStars Boston Moves to Spring, Apps Open Now - andrewhyde
http://www.techstars.org/2009/11/22/boston-moves-to-spring-applications-now-open/

======
absmith
This is a great call by the TechStars team. I was class of 2008 in Boulder,
and I can't speak highly enough of techstars. I recommend it to every
entrepreneur I know...

------
Jerome
Great news! Applicants for the 2010 class have not only the choice of
location, but also some timing flexibility. I was part of the Boulder
TechStars program this summer. This experience helped our startup and our new
entrepreneur learning more than anything I could imagine.

------
dshah
I was involved as a mentor in the Boston program last year. I thought it was
great.

Great people and great energy.

------
hiroprot
We went through the Boulder program in 2007, highly recommended.

